# 2014 general buck



## hunter24 (Oct 20, 2010)

Got him opening day 62 yards


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

lets hear the story!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks like he had the same "bald nose" as the one I posted a pic of.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Congrats, nice buck.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice buck!! Congrats


----------



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

Good looking buck congrats


----------

